# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Fethullah Gülen, Kalvinist

## axuliuma

Fethullah Gülen, Kalvinist değilse nedir?.................Aslan Blut

Fethullah Gülen, bizim de biraz değindiğimiz ve "Doğru" dediğimiz, Hürriyet Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ertuğrul üzkök''ün ''''Kalvinist Müslüman hareketin lideri Fethullah Gülen''dir" tespiti üzerine bir açıklama yaptı. Dolayısıyla bu açıklamaya yer vermemiz gerekir. Gülen "Ne Calvinist''im ne de herhangi bir reformist. Hayatım boyunca bu anlama gelecek ne bir beyanım ne de imam olmuştur" dedi. 

Gülen, şunları belirtti. "Ben kitap, sünnet, icma ve kıyas çerçevesinde, usulünden füruuna kadar, dinin bütün esaslarına bağlı, sıradan bir Müslüman''ım. Dinimizin adabına kadar, herhangi bir meseleye ilişme, değiştirme mülahazalarına girme, nazarımda en büyük günah ve haramdır. Dinin temel esasları bir yana, adap çerçevesinde kabul görmüş tek bir meseleyi dahi değiştirmektense, bin kere ölmeyi tercih ederim. Ne Calvinist''im ne de herhangi bir reformist. Hayatım boyunca bu anlama gelecek ne bir beyanım ne de imam olmuştur. Kanaatim o ki bugün, yenilenmesi gereken din değil, dindarlığımız olmalıdır. üeşitli vesilelerle defalarca ifade ettiğim gibi, İnsanlığın İftihar Tablosu''nun yolunda; sade, basit, mütevazı, geleneğe bağlı, hem de sımsıkı bağlı bir Müslüman''ım." 

*** 
Ziya Paşa''nın ünlü sözünde olduğu gibi, "Ayinesi iştir kişinin, lafa bakılmaz." 
Defalarca gündeme getirdiğimiz gibi, Vatikan''ın Müslüman olmayanlara Hıristiyanlığı sevdirme projesi olarak açıkladığı Dinlerarası Diyalog misyonunun takipçisi olduğunu Papa''nın huzurunda açıklayan ve gereğini yapan Fethullah Gülen''dir. Bu durumda, hangi geleneğe bağlı oluyor ve nasıl sade, basit ve mutevazı bir Müslüman olduğunu iddia edebiliyor? 
"Mütevazı Müslüman" ise niçin 6 yıldır ABD''de yaşıyor?
Türkler''in fıkıhta mezhebi Hanefilik, itikatta Maturidiliktir. Fakat, gerek Said-i Nursi''nin gerekse Fethullah Gülen''in Dinlerarası Diyalogtan önce tuttuğu yol, Eşari''nin yoludur! 

Hatta, İlahiyatçı Sönmez Kutlu''nun İmam Maturidi ve Maturidilik eserinde belirttiği gibi, Osmanlı döneminde Gazali''nin sufilikle ilgili eserleri, Cumhuriyet döneminde de Said-i Nursi''nin eserleri, Türkler arasında Hanefi-Maturidi kimliğinin zayıflamasına sebep olmuştur. 
Said-i Nursi''ye göre Müslümanlar, Hıristiyanlar ve Yahudiler arasındaki ilişkilerde kimin yönetip kimin yönetildiğinin önemi yoktur. Beraber yaşama şekillerinin belirlenmesi gerekir. (Said-i Nursi, şualar, 14.şua, 212-213; Münazarat, 1945, Nakleden Prof. Dr. Yümni Sezen) 
Müslüman olup olmamasına bakılmaksızın devlet memurluğuna girme hakkı, Kanun-i Esasi''de tanınınca "Ermenilerin nasıl kaymakam ve vali olacakları?" sorusuna Said-i Nursi, pekala olabilecekleri şeklinde cevap vermiştir. Oysa Yümni Sezen''in hatırlattığı gibi, bu tür fetvalar İslami prensiplere de sosyal ve kültürel kanunlara da aykırıdır. 
Said-i Nursi''nin "hatta mazlumlar kafir bile olsa, çektikleri belalardan dolayı ahirette ilahi rahmet hazinesinden mükafatları vardır, ne dinden olurlarsa olsunlar bir çeşit şehit hükmündedirler" fetvasını hatırlatan Sezen; "Aynı mantık bugün Irak''ta ölen Amerikan askerleri için de söylenebilir! üanakkale''de Müslüman Türkleri yok etmek için Avustralya''dan, İngiltere''den, Avrupa''dan kalkıp gelmiş ve savaşta ölmüş Hıristiyanlar da şehit midir?" diye sormaktadır. 

***
Diğer taraftan, Louis Massignon''un misyonerlere meşhur tavsiyesini de unutmamak gerekir. 
"Müslümanların milli ve manevi değerlerini Batı medeniyeti potasında eriterek, onları kendimize benzettik, derin bir boşluğa düşürdük. Bundan sonra biz misyonerlerin işi daha kolaylaştı. Maaş bağlayarak, vize vererek, yurt dışında iş imkanı ile hatta cinselliği kullanarak Müslümanları Hıristiyan yapınız!" diyen Massignon, "İbrahimi dinler", "üç büyük din" ve bu üç büyük dinin bütünlüğü anlayışının da mimarıdır. Sezen bunları hatırlattıktan sonra "Massignon, Karl Rahner ve benzerlerinin telkin ve tavsiyeleriyle Vatikan, metot değişikliğine ihtiyaç duymuş, resmi diyalog sürecini başlatmıştır. Diyalog bugün Katolik kilisesinin resmi politikasıdır. Protestanlar da başta buna karşı çıkmalarına rağmen, meseleyi benimseyip, bunu hem dini hem siyasi bir küreselcilik programı haline getirmişlerdir" diyor. 

üyle olmasaydı, Katolik Vatikan''ın resmi politikasının takipçisi olan Fethullah Gülen, Protestan Amerika Birleşik Devletleri tarafından koruma altında tutulur muydu? 
üyle olmasaydı Fethullah Gülen "İbrahimi dinler" sloganı ile Harran''da "üç büyük dinin üniversitesini kuralım" diye Papa''ya öneride bulunur muydu? 

Bütün Türk-İslam dünyasında okullar açmış ve bu okullar üzerinden ticari organizasyon da yapabilen bir kişinin "Mütevazı bir Müslüman" olduğunu söylemesine kim inanır?

----------


## anau

MAZLUM M?LLETLER?N V?CDAN?: ZENC? MUSA 
?hanet ve sadakat aras?nda'ki fark!!!
"Son donem tarihimizde pek cok efsanevi sahsiyet vardir: Onlarin Osmanli'yi ayakta tutabilmek icin katlanmadiklari fedakarlik, goze almadiklari tehlike yoktur. Hepsinin "Biz olsek de ummet-i Muhammed (sallallahu aleyhi ve sellem) yasasin" idi. Cogu hayatlari boyunca belki bir gun bile kendi keyifleri icin enerji tuketmedi. Hep ali davalar icin kosturdular: Zenci Musa ve arkadaslari gibi. Onlar feragat ve fedakarliklariyla bu milletin vicdani oldular.

Zenci Musa, tum gonullerde bas kosede agirlanmaya layik bir kahramandir. Aslen Sudanli olan Zenci Musa, Girit'te dunyaya gelmis. Kahire'de yasayan ve tam bir Osmanli hayrani olan dedesi, Zenci Musa'yi, Islam'i iyi ogrenmesi ve Osmanli'yi yakindan tanimasi icin yanina aliyor ve buyuk ihtimam gosteriyor. Turk mahallesinde buyuyen Zenci Musa Turkceyi cok iyi ogreniyor. Trablusgarp'ta Turk subaylar ve Seyh Sunusi'nin onderliginde Italyanlara karsi verilen mucadeleye katilan Zenci Musa, buradan sonra artik Osmanli Devleti icin nerede tehlike bas gosterdiyse butun heybetiyle orada biten kahraman bir asker olmustur.

AYDINLAR VE KAHRAMANLAR...

Zenci Musa, Trablusgarp'tan Balkan Savasi'na, Canakkale'den Kudus'e, Yemen'den Istiklal Harbi'ne kadar yangin neredeyse oraya kosmus, bu millet icin canla basla mucadele etmis bir yigitler serdaridir. Buyuk isler ancak buyuk himmet sahibi insanlarin gayretiyle basarilabilir. Sergiledikleri fedakarliklarla tarihimizin yapicisi olmus insanlara haklarini teslim etmek, onlara dusunce dunyamizda layik olduklari yeri vermek hepimizin gorevidir. Biz nefsimize hos gelecek bir neticesi yoksa iki adimlik yere gitmeye usenirken, nerede tehlike varsa oraya kosan her ani olumle burun buruna yasamaktan cekinmeyen insanlari tanimamak buyuk bir eksIkliktir. Turkiye'nin aydinlari artik genel konular uzerinde, yuzlerce defa tekrarlanmis, yazilip cizilmis genel yorumlar uretmek yerine, her biri toplumumuzun ayri bir meselesi olan ozel konulardan geneli ilgilendiren yorumlar cikarmali ve bu uretimlerle dusunce dunyamizi zenginlestirmelidirler.

Bugun bu topraklarin ustunde nefes alabiliyorsak bunu fedakar ecdadimiza borcluyuz. Bu topraklardaki gelecegimiz, "borclu" oldugumuz insanlar hakkindaki bilgilenme seviyemize baglidir. Onlar "Ocagimiz sonmesin!" diye kendilerini ateslere atmislardir. Bize dusen, bu korun atesini ruhumuzda, gonlumuzde tasimak ve muhafaza etmektir. Ocagimizin sonmemesi gonul atesinin devamliligina baglidir.

CEPHEDEN CEPHEYE KOSAN ADAM

Zenci Musa, Birinci Dunya Savasi'nda cepheden cepheye kosarken komutani Esref Bey'den (Sencer Kuscubasi) yeni gorevlerinin Yemen'deki Yedinci Ordu'ya altin goturmek oldugunu ogrendi. 43 kisi degisIk kiliklarla yolculuk yaparak Medine'ye vardilar. 300 bin altini Yedinci Ordu Komutani Ahmet Tevfik Pasa'ya teslim etmeleri gerekiyordu. 43 kisi iki gruba ayrilarak yola cikti. Fakat 1200 yil once Peygamber Efendimiz (sallallahu aleyhi ve sellem)'in de harp ettigi Cembele mevkiinde 25 bin kisilik bir Bedevi-Ingiliz kuvveti tarafindan kistirildilar. Esref Bey'in basinda bulundugu grup ellerinden gelen her seyi yaparak 1 gun 1 gecelik bir savas verdi. Sonunda Esref Bey esir alinip Lawrence'in karsisina cikarildi; fakat Zenci Musa bu hengamede grubuyla birlikte altinlari kacirmayi basardi. 12 Ocak 1917'de gerceklesen bu savas London Times gazetesinde sekiz sutun uzerine mansetten verilmisti.

INGILIZLERDEN KACIRILAN ALTINLAR

300 bin altini Yemen'de Tevfik Pasa'ya teslim etmeyi basaran Zenci Musa, Birinci Dunya Savasi bittikten sonra Anadolu'da gerceklestirilecek Milli Mucadele'ye destek vermekamaciyla Istanbul'a gelir. Beyazit Camisi'nde bir ikindi namazi cikisinda kendisini goren Ali Sait Pasa onun zor durumda oldugunu anlar ve ona soyle der "Musa, emeklilik icin bir dilekce ver. Ben de tasdik edeyim, sana emekli maasi baglasinlar."

GENERAL'IN TEKLIFINE DE RED!

Fakat Zenci Musa ona su ibret dolu cevabi verir: "Pasam, ben bu fakir milletten emekli maasi alamam." Bu cevaptan sonra Ali Sait Pasa, Zenci Musa'dan habersiz Istanbul hamallar kahyasi Ferit Bey'e giderek kendisini birkac gun sonra Zenci Musa ile birlikte ziyaret edecegini soyler. Ferit Bey'den istedigi, bu ziyaret esnasinda Zenci Musa'ya bir is teklifinde bulunmasidir.

Bir araya geldiklerinde Ferit Bey, Zenci Musa'ya Karakoy gumrugunde kahyalik yapmasi icin teklifte bulunur. Bu teklif karsisinda Zenci Musa, yine mukemmel seciyesinin yansidigi bir cevap verir: "Ben kahyalik yapmam, onu yasli bir Musluman'a verin. Orada hamallik varsa yaparim." Ve Zenci Musa, o buyuk kahraman artik gumrukte hamallik yapmaya baslar.

"BU IS DAHA BITMEDI..."

Isgal kuvvetleri komutani General Harrington, Istanbul'da Galata gumrugunu gezdigi sirada, kendisine "Iste 300 bin altini Yemen'e kaciran Zenci Musa bu!" denildiginde hemen onun yanina gider ve soyle der: "Eger bizimle calisirsan seni altina bogarim." Zenci Musa'nin bu sozlere karsi verdigi cevap, bir kisinin degil; haysiyetin, asliyetin, sahsiyetin ve bin yildir Islam medeniyetine bayraktarlik yapmis bir milletin cevabi idi: "Her teklif herkese yapilmaz. Bu sozleriniz beni ancak rencide eder. Benim bir devletim var: Devlet-i Osmani; bir bayragim var, ay-yildizli bayrak; bir kumandanim var, Esref Bey. Bu is daha bitmedi, sizinle mucadelemiz devam edecek..." Sunu rahatlikla soyleyebiliriz ki "anlamak" fiili mana yukunu, ancak 2,5 milyon sehitle bitirilmis Birinci Dunya Savasi'nin sona erdigi gunlerde, isgal edilmis bir Istanbul'da, "Bu is daha bitmedi" diye dusunebilen ve bunu isgalcilerin en yuksek rutbelisinin yuzune ifade edebilen bir adami anlayabilirsek devam ettirecektir. Iste o Zenci Musa, gunduz Galata gumrugunde hamallik yapip, gece Milli Mucadele icin Anadolu'ya silah kacirirken vereme yakalaniyor. Ali Sait Pasa'nin butun israrina ragmen bir sanatoryuma yatmayi kabul etmeyen Zenci Musa, bavulunu alip Uskudar'daki Ozbekler Tekkesi'ne gidiyor. Zenci Musa veremden kurtulamayarak kisa sure sonra burada vefat ettiginde, bavulundan bir Osmanli haritasi, Esref Bey'in resmi ve kefen bezi cikiyor.

Ey Zenci Musa, gittigin yerlerde seninle yan yana yurumek vardi, vurustugunda omuz omuza, konustugunda gonul gonule olmak vardi. Senin gibi "tek basina bir millet" olan ecdadimizi fatihalarla yad ediyoruz. Ruhlariniz sad olsun.

----------


## anau

MAZLUM M?LLETLER?N V?CDAN?: ZENC? MUSA 
?hanet ve sadakat aras?nda'ki fark!!! 
"Son donem tarihimizde pek cok efsanevi sahsiyet vardir: Onlarin Osmanli'yi ayakta tutabilmek icin katlanmadiklari fedakarlik, goze almadiklari tehlike yoktur. Hepsinin "Biz olsek de ummet-i Muhammed (sallallahu aleyhi ve sellem) yasasin" idi. Cogu hayatlari boyunca belki bir gun bile kendi keyifleri icin enerji tuketmedi. Hep ali davalar icin kosturdular: Zenci Musa ve arkadaslari gibi. Onlar feragat ve fedakarliklariyla bu milletin vicdani oldular. 
Zenci Musa, tum gonullerde bas kosede agirlanmaya layik bir kahramandir. Aslen Sudanli olan Zenci Musa, Girit'te dunyaya gelmis. Kahire'de yasayan ve tam bir Osmanli hayrani olan dedesi, Zenci Musa'yi, Islam'i iyi ogrenmesi ve Osmanli'yi yakindan tanimasi icin yanina aliyor ve buyuk ihtimam gosteriyor. Turk mahallesinde buyuyen Zenci Musa Turkceyi cok iyi ogreniyor. Trablusgarp'ta Turk subaylar ve Seyh Sunusi'nin onderliginde Italyanlara karsi verilen mucadeleye katilan Zenci Musa, buradan sonra artik Osmanli Devleti icin nerede tehlike bas gosterdiyse butun heybetiyle orada biten kahraman bir asker olmustur. 
AYDINLAR VE KAHRAMANLAR... 
Zenci Musa, Trablusgarp'tan Balkan Savasi'na, Canakkale'den Kudus'e, Yemen'den Istiklal Harbi'ne kadar yangin neredeyse oraya kosmus, bu millet icin canla basla mucadele etmis bir yigitler serdaridir. Buyuk isler ancak buyuk himmet sahibi insanlarin gayretiyle basarilabilir. Sergiledikleri fedakarliklarla tarihimizin yapicisi olmus insanlara haklarini teslim etmek, onlara dusunce dunyamizda layik olduklari yeri vermek hepimizin gorevidir. Biz nefsimize hos gelecek bir neticesi yoksa iki adimlik yere gitmeye usenirken, nerede tehlike varsa oraya kosan her ani olumle burun buruna yasamaktan cekinmeyen insanlari tanimamak buyuk bir eksIkliktir. Turkiye'nin aydinlari artik genel konular uzerinde, yuzlerce defa tekrarlanmis, yazilip cizilmis genel yorumlar uretmek yerine, her biri toplumumuzun ayri bir meselesi olan ozel konulardan geneli ilgilendiren yorumlar cikarmali ve bu uretimlerle dusunce dunyamizi zenginlestirmelidirler. 
Bugun bu topraklarin ustunde nefes alabiliyorsak bunu fedakar ecdadimiza borcluyuz. Bu topraklardaki gelecegimiz, "borclu" oldugumuz insanlar hakkindaki bilgilenme seviyemize baglidir. Onlar "Ocagimiz sonmesin!" diye kendilerini ateslere atmislardir. Bize dusen, bu korun atesini ruhumuzda, gonlumuzde tasimak ve muhafaza etmektir. Ocagimizin sonmemesi gonul atesinin devamliligina baglidir. 
CEPHEDEN CEPHEYE KOSAN ADAM 
Zenci Musa, Birinci Dunya Savasi'nda cepheden cepheye kosarken komutani Esref Bey'den (Sencer Kuscubasi) yeni gorevlerinin Yemen'deki Yedinci Ordu'ya altin goturmek oldugunu ogrendi. 43 kisi degisIk kiliklarla yolculuk yaparak Medine'ye vardilar. 300 bin altini Yedinci Ordu Komutani Ahmet Tevfik Pasa'ya teslim etmeleri gerekiyordu. 43 kisi iki gruba ayrilarak yola cikti. Fakat 1200 yil once Peygamber Efendimiz (sallallahu aleyhi ve sellem)'in de harp ettigi Cembele mevkiinde 25 bin kisilik bir Bedevi-Ingiliz kuvveti tarafindan kistirildilar. Esref Bey'in basinda bulundugu grup ellerinden gelen her seyi yaparak 1 gun 1 gecelik bir savas verdi. Sonunda Esref Bey esir alinip Lawrence'in karsisina cikarildi; fakat Zenci Musa bu hengamede grubuyla birlikte altinlari kacirmayi basardi. 12 Ocak 1917'de gerceklesen bu savas London Times gazetesinde sekiz sutun uzerine mansetten verilmisti. 
INGILIZLERDEN KACIRILAN ALTINLAR 
300 bin altini Yemen'de Tevfik Pasa'ya teslim etmeyi basaran Zenci Musa, Birinci Dunya Savasi bittikten sonra Anadolu'da gerceklestirilecek Milli Mucadele'ye destek vermekamaciyla Istanbul'a gelir. Beyazit Camisi'nde bir ikindi namazi cikisinda kendisini goren Ali Sait Pasa onun zor durumda oldugunu anlar ve ona soyle der "Musa, emeklilik icin bir dilekce ver. Ben de tasdik edeyim, sana emekli maasi baglasinlar."

GENERAL'IN TEKLIFINE DE RED!

Fakat Zenci Musa ona su ibret dolu cevabi verir: "Pasam, ben bu fakir milletten emekli maasi alamam." Bu cevaptan sonra Ali Sait Pasa, Zenci Musa'dan habersiz Istanbul hamallar kahyasi Ferit Bey'e giderek kendisini birkac gun sonra Zenci Musa ile birlikte ziyaret edecegini soyler. Ferit Bey'den istedigi, bu ziyaret esnasinda Zenci Musa'ya bir is teklifinde bulunmasidir.

Bir araya geldiklerinde Ferit Bey, Zenci Musa'ya Karakoy gumrugunde kahyalik yapmasi icin teklifte bulunur. Bu teklif karsisinda Zenci Musa, yine mukemmel seciyesinin yansidigi bir cevap verir: "Ben kahyalik yapmam, onu yasli bir Musluman'a verin. Orada hamallik varsa yaparim." Ve Zenci Musa, o buyuk kahraman artik gumrukte hamallik yapmaya baslar.

"BU IS DAHA BITMEDI..."

Isgal kuvvetleri komutani General Harrington, Istanbul'da Galata gumrugunu gezdigi sirada, kendisine "Iste 300 bin altini Yemen'e kaciran Zenci Musa bu!" denildiginde hemen onun yanina gider ve soyle der: "Eger bizimle calisirsan seni altina bogarim." Zenci Musa'nin bu sozlere karsi verdigi cevap, bir kisinin degil; haysiyetin, asliyetin, sahsiyetin ve bin yildir Islam medeniyetine bayraktarlik yapmis bir milletin cevabi idi: "Her teklif herkese yapilmaz. Bu sozleriniz beni ancak rencide eder. Benim bir devletim var: Devlet-i Osmani; bir bayragim var, ay-yildizli bayrak; bir kumandanim var, Esref Bey. Bu is daha bitmedi, sizinle mucadelemiz devam edecek..." Sunu rahatlikla soyleyebiliriz ki "anlamak" fiili mana yukunu, ancak 2,5 milyon sehitle bitirilmis Birinci Dunya Savasi'nin sona erdigi gunlerde, isgal edilmis bir Istanbul'da, "Bu is daha bitmedi" diye dusunebilen ve bunu isgalcilerin en yuksek rutbelisinin yuzune ifade edebilen bir adami anlayabilirsek devam ettirecektir. Iste o Zenci Musa, gunduz Galata gumrugunde hamallik yapip, gece Milli Mucadele icin Anadolu'ya silah kacirirken vereme yakalaniyor. Ali Sait Pasa'nin butun israrina ragmen bir sanatoryuma yatmayi kabul etmeyen Zenci Musa, bavulunu alip Uskudar'daki Ozbekler Tekkesi'ne gidiyor. Zenci Musa veremden kurtulamayarak kisa sure sonra burada vefat ettiginde, bavulundan bir Osmanli haritasi, Esref Bey'in resmi ve kefen bezi cikiyor.

Ey Zenci Musa, gittigin yerlerde seninle yan yana yurumek vardi, vurustugunda omuz omuza, konustugunda gonul gonule olmak vardi. Senin gibi "tek basina bir millet" olan ecdadimizi fatihalarla yad ediyoruz. Ruhlariniz sad olsun.

----------


## anau

?hanet ve sadakat aras?nda'ki fark!!!
"Son donem tarihimizde pek cok efsanevi sahsiyet vardir: Onlarin Osmanli'yi ayakta tutabilmek icin katlanmadiklari fedakarlik, goze almadiklari tehlike yoktur. Hepsinin "Biz olsek de ummet-i Muhammed (sallallahu aleyhi ve sellem) yasasin" idi. Cogu hayatlari boyunca belki bir gun bile kendi keyifleri icin enerji tuketmedi. Hep ali davalar icin kosturdular: Zenci Musa ve arkadaslari gibi. Onlar feragat ve fedakarliklariyla bu milletin vicdani oldular.

Zenci Musa, tum gonullerde bas kosede agirlanmaya layik bir kahramandir. Aslen Sudanli olan Zenci Musa, Girit'te dunyaya gelmis. Kahire'de yasayan ve tam bir Osmanli hayrani olan dedesi, Zenci Musa'yi, Islam'i iyi ogrenmesi ve Osmanli'yi yakindan tanimasi icin yanina aliyor ve buyuk ihtimam gosteriyor. Turk mahallesinde buyuyen Zenci Musa Turkceyi cok iyi ogreniyor. Trablusgarp'ta Turk subaylar ve Seyh Sunusi'nin onderliginde Italyanlara karsi verilen mucadeleye katilan Zenci Musa, buradan sonra artik Osmanli Devleti icin nerede tehlike bas gosterdiyse butun heybetiyle orada biten kahraman bir asker olmustur.

AYDINLAR VE KAHRAMANLAR...

Zenci Musa, Trablusgarp'tan Balkan Savasi'na, Canakkale'den Kudus'e, Yemen'den Istiklal Harbi'ne kadar yangin neredeyse oraya kosmus, bu millet icin canla basla mucadele etmis bir yigitler serdaridir. Buyuk isler ancak buyuk himmet sahibi insanlarin gayretiyle basarilabilir. Sergiledikleri fedakarliklarla tarihimizin yapicisi olmus insanlara haklarini teslim etmek, onlara dusunce dunyamizda layik olduklari yeri vermek hepimizin gorevidir. Biz nefsimize hos gelecek bir neticesi yoksa iki adimlik yere gitmeye usenirken, nerede tehlike varsa oraya kosan her ani olumle burun buruna yasamaktan cekinmeyen insanlari tanimamak buyuk bir eksIkliktir. Turkiye'nin aydinlari artik genel konular uzerinde, yuzlerce defa tekrarlanmis, yazilip cizilmis genel yorumlar uretmek yerine, her biri toplumumuzun ayri bir meselesi olan ozel konulardan geneli ilgilendiren yorumlar cikarmali ve bu uretimlerle dusunce dunyamizi zenginlestirmelidirler.

Bugun bu topraklarin ustunde nefes alabiliyorsak bunu fedakar ecdadimiza borcluyuz. Bu topraklardaki gelecegimiz, "borclu" oldugumuz insanlar hakkindaki bilgilenme seviyemize baglidir. Onlar "Ocagimiz sonmesin!" diye kendilerini ateslere atmislardir. Bize dusen, bu korun atesini ruhumuzda, gonlumuzde tasimak ve muhafaza etmektir. Ocagimizin sonmemesi gonul atesinin devamliligina baglidir.

CEPHEDEN CEPHEYE KOSAN ADAM

Zenci Musa, Birinci Dunya Savasi'nda cepheden cepheye kosarken komutani Esref Bey'den (Sencer Kuscubasi) yeni gorevlerinin Yemen'deki Yedinci Ordu'ya altin goturmek oldugunu ogrendi. 43 kisi degisIk kiliklarla yolculuk yaparak Medine'ye vardilar. 300 bin altini Yedinci Ordu Komutani Ahmet Tevfik Pasa'ya teslim etmeleri gerekiyordu. 43 kisi iki gruba ayrilarak yola cikti. Fakat 1200 yil once Peygamber Efendimiz (sallallahu aleyhi ve sellem)'in de harp ettigi Cembele mevkiinde 25 bin kisilik bir Bedevi-Ingiliz kuvveti tarafindan kistirildilar. Esref Bey'in basinda bulundugu grup ellerinden gelen her seyi yaparak 1 gun 1 gecelik bir savas verdi. Sonunda Esref Bey esir alinip Lawrence'in karsisina cikarildi; fakat Zenci Musa bu hengamede grubuyla birlikte altinlari kacirmayi basardi. 12 Ocak 1917'de gerceklesen bu savas London Times gazetesinde sekiz sutun uzerine mansetten verilmisti.

INGILIZLERDEN KACIRILAN ALTINLAR

300 bin altini Yemen'de Tevfik Pasa'ya teslim etmeyi basaran Zenci Musa, Birinci Dunya Savasi bittikten sonra Anadolu'da gerceklestirilecek Milli Mucadele'ye destek vermekamaciyla Istanbul'a gelir. Beyazit Camisi'nde bir ikindi namazi cikisinda kendisini goren Ali Sait Pasa onun zor durumda oldugunu anlar ve ona soyle der "Musa, emeklilik icin bir dilekce ver. Ben de tasdik edeyim, sana emekli maasi baglasinlar."

GENERAL'IN TEKLIFINE DE RED!

Fakat Zenci Musa ona su ibret dolu cevabi verir: "Pasam, ben bu fakir milletten emekli maasi alamam." Bu cevaptan sonra Ali Sait Pasa, Zenci Musa'dan habersiz Istanbul hamallar kahyasi Ferit Bey'e giderek kendisini birkac gun sonra Zenci Musa ile birlikte ziyaret edecegini soyler. Ferit Bey'den istedigi, bu ziyaret esnasinda Zenci Musa'ya bir is teklifinde bulunmasidir.

Bir araya geldiklerinde Ferit Bey, Zenci Musa'ya Karakoy gumrugunde kahyalik yapmasi icin teklifte bulunur. Bu teklif karsisinda Zenci Musa, yine mukemmel seciyesinin yansidigi bir cevap verir: "Ben kahyalik yapmam, onu yasli bir Musluman'a verin. Orada hamallik varsa yaparim." Ve Zenci Musa, o buyuk kahraman artik gumrukte hamallik yapmaya baslar.

"BU IS DAHA BITMEDI..."

Isgal kuvvetleri komutani General Harrington, Istanbul'da Galata gumrugunu gezdigi sirada, kendisine "Iste 300 bin altini Yemen'e kaciran Zenci Musa bu!" denildiginde hemen onun yanina gider ve soyle der: "Eger bizimle calisirsan seni altina bogarim." Zenci Musa'nin bu sozlere karsi verdigi cevap, bir kisinin degil; haysiyetin, asliyetin, sahsiyetin ve bin yildir Islam medeniyetine bayraktarlik yapmis bir milletin cevabi idi: "Her teklif herkese yapilmaz. Bu sozleriniz beni ancak rencide eder. Benim bir devletim var: Devlet-i Osmani; bir bayragim var, ay-yildizli bayrak; bir kumandanim var, Esref Bey. Bu is daha bitmedi, sizinle mucadelemiz devam edecek..." Sunu rahatlikla soyleyebiliriz ki "anlamak" fiili mana yukunu, ancak 2,5 milyon sehitle bitirilmis Birinci Dunya Savasi'nin sona erdigi gunlerde, isgal edilmis bir Istanbul'da, "Bu is daha bitmedi" diye dusunebilen ve bunu isgalcilerin en yuksek rutbelisinin yuzune ifade edebilen bir adami anlayabilirsek devam ettirecektir. Iste o Zenci Musa, gunduz Galata gumrugunde hamallik yapip, gece Milli Mucadele icin Anadolu'ya silah kacirirken vereme yakalaniyor. Ali Sait Pasa'nin butun israrina ragmen bir sanatoryuma yatmayi kabul etmeyen Zenci Musa, bavulunu alip Uskudar'daki Ozbekler Tekkesi'ne gidiyor. Zenci Musa veremden kurtulamayarak kisa sure sonra burada vefat ettiginde, bavulundan bir Osmanli haritasi, Esref Bey'in resmi ve kefen bezi cikiyor.

Ey Zenci Musa, gittigin yerlerde seninle yan yana yurumek vardi, vurustugunda omuz omuza, konustugunda gonul gonule olmak vardi. Senin gibi "tek basina bir millet" olan ecdadimizi fatihalarla yad ediyoruz. Ruhlariniz sad olsun.

----------


## anau

?hanet ve sadakat aras?nda'ki fark!!!
"Son donem tarihimizde pek cok efsanevi sahsiyet vardir: Onlarin Osmanli'yi ayakta tutabilmek icin katlanmadiklari fedakarlik, goze almadiklari tehlike yoktur. Hepsinin "Biz olsek de ummet-i Muhammed (sallallahu aleyhi ve sellem) yasasin" idi. Cogu hayatlari boyunca belki bir gun bile kendi keyifleri icin enerji tuketmedi. Hep ali davalar icin kosturdular: Zenci Musa ve arkadaslari gibi. Onlar feragat ve fedakarliklariyla bu milletin vicdani oldular.

Zenci Musa, tum gonullerde bas kosede agirlanmaya layik bir kahramandir. Aslen Sudanli olan Zenci Musa, Girit'te dunyaya gelmis. Kahire'de yasayan ve tam bir Osmanli hayrani olan dedesi, Zenci Musa'yi, Islam'i iyi ogrenmesi ve Osmanli'yi yakindan tanimasi icin yanina aliyor ve buyuk ihtimam gosteriyor. Turk mahallesinde buyuyen Zenci Musa Turkceyi cok iyi ogreniyor. Trablusgarp'ta Turk subaylar ve Seyh Sunusi'nin onderliginde Italyanlara karsi verilen mucadeleye katilan Zenci Musa, buradan sonra artik Osmanli Devleti icin nerede tehlike bas gosterdiyse butun heybetiyle orada biten kahraman bir asker olmustur.

AYDINLAR VE KAHRAMANLAR...

Zenci Musa, Trablusgarp'tan Balkan Savasi'na, Canakkale'den Kudus'e, Yemen'den Istiklal Harbi'ne kadar yangin neredeyse oraya kosmus, bu millet icin canla basla mucadele etmis bir yigitler serdaridir. Buyuk isler ancak buyuk himmet sahibi insanlarin gayretiyle basarilabilir. Sergiledikleri fedakarliklarla tarihimizin yapicisi olmus insanlara haklarini teslim etmek, onlara dusunce dunyamizda layik olduklari yeri vermek hepimizin gorevidir. Biz nefsimize hos gelecek bir neticesi yoksa iki adimlik yere gitmeye usenirken, nerede tehlike varsa oraya kosan her ani olumle burun buruna yasamaktan cekinmeyen insanlari tanimamak buyuk bir eksIkliktir. Turkiye'nin aydinlari artik genel konular uzerinde, yuzlerce defa tekrarlanmis, yazilip cizilmis genel yorumlar uretmek yerine, her biri toplumumuzun ayri bir meselesi olan ozel konulardan geneli ilgilendiren yorumlar cikarmali ve bu uretimlerle dusunce dunyamizi zenginlestirmelidirler.

Bugun bu topraklarin ustunde nefes alabiliyorsak bunu fedakar ecdadimiza borcluyuz. Bu topraklardaki gelecegimiz, "borclu" oldugumuz insanlar hakkindaki bilgilenme seviyemize baglidir. Onlar "Ocagimiz sonmesin!" diye kendilerini ateslere atmislardir. Bize dusen, bu korun atesini ruhumuzda, gonlumuzde tasimak ve muhafaza etmektir. Ocagimizin sonmemesi gonul atesinin devamliligina baglidir.

CEPHEDEN CEPHEYE KOSAN ADAM

Zenci Musa, Birinci Dunya Savasi'nda cepheden cepheye kosarken komutani Esref Bey'den (Sencer Kuscubasi) yeni gorevlerinin Yemen'deki Yedinci Ordu'ya altin goturmek oldugunu ogrendi. 43 kisi degisIk kiliklarla yolculuk yaparak Medine'ye vardilar. 300 bin altini Yedinci Ordu Komutani Ahmet Tevfik Pasa'ya teslim etmeleri gerekiyordu. 43 kisi iki gruba ayrilarak yola cikti. Fakat 1200 yil once Peygamber Efendimiz (sallallahu aleyhi ve sellem)'in de harp ettigi Cembele mevkiinde 25 bin kisilik bir Bedevi-Ingiliz kuvveti tarafindan kistirildilar. Esref Bey'in basinda bulundugu grup ellerinden gelen her seyi yaparak 1 gun 1 gecelik bir savas verdi. Sonunda Esref Bey esir alinip Lawrence'in karsisina cikarildi; fakat Zenci Musa bu hengamede grubuyla birlikte altinlari kacirmayi basardi. 12 Ocak 1917'de gerceklesen bu savas London Times gazetesinde sekiz sutun uzerine mansetten verilmisti.

INGILIZLERDEN KACIRILAN ALTINLAR

300 bin altini Yemen'de Tevfik Pasa'ya teslim etmeyi basaran Zenci Musa, Birinci Dunya Savasi bittikten sonra Anadolu'da gerceklestirilecek Milli Mucadele'ye destek vermekamaciyla Istanbul'a gelir. Beyazit Camisi'nde bir ikindi namazi cikisinda kendisini goren Ali Sait Pasa onun zor durumda oldugunu anlar ve ona soyle der "Musa, emeklilik icin bir dilekce ver. Ben de tasdik edeyim, sana emekli maasi baglasinlar."

GENERAL'IN TEKLIFINE DE RED!

Fakat Zenci Musa ona su ibret dolu cevabi verir: "Pasam, ben bu fakir milletten emekli maasi alamam." Bu cevaptan sonra Ali Sait Pasa, Zenci Musa'dan habersiz Istanbul hamallar kahyasi Ferit Bey'e giderek kendisini birkac gun sonra Zenci Musa ile birlikte ziyaret edecegini soyler. Ferit Bey'den istedigi, bu ziyaret esnasinda Zenci Musa'ya bir is teklifinde bulunmasidir.

Bir araya geldiklerinde Ferit Bey, Zenci Musa'ya Karakoy gumrugunde kahyalik yapmasi icin teklifte bulunur. Bu teklif karsisinda Zenci Musa, yine mukemmel seciyesinin yansidigi bir cevap verir: "Ben kahyalik yapmam, onu yasli bir Musluman'a verin. Orada hamallik varsa yaparim." Ve Zenci Musa, o buyuk kahraman artik gumrukte hamallik yapmaya baslar.

"BU IS DAHA BITMEDI..."

Isgal kuvvetleri komutani General Harrington, Istanbul'da Galata gumrugunu gezdigi sirada, kendisine "Iste 300 bin altini Yemen'e kaciran Zenci Musa bu!" denildiginde hemen onun yanina gider ve soyle der: "Eger bizimle calisirsan seni altina bogarim." Zenci Musa'nin bu sozlere karsi verdigi cevap, bir kisinin degil; haysiyetin, asliyetin, sahsiyetin ve bin yildir Islam medeniyetine bayraktarlik yapmis bir milletin cevabi idi: "Her teklif herkese yapilmaz. Bu sozleriniz beni ancak rencide eder. Benim bir devletim var: Devlet-i Osmani; bir bayragim var, ay-yildizli bayrak; bir kumandanim var, Esref Bey. Bu is daha bitmedi, sizinle mucadelemiz devam edecek..." Sunu rahatlikla soyleyebiliriz ki "anlamak" fiili mana yukunu, ancak 2,5 milyon sehitle bitirilmis Birinci Dunya Savasi'nin sona erdigi gunlerde, isgal edilmis bir Istanbul'da, "Bu is daha bitmedi" diye dusunebilen ve bunu isgalcilerin en yuksek rutbelisinin yuzune ifade edebilen bir adami anlayabilirsek devam ettirecektir. Iste o Zenci Musa, gunduz Galata gumrugunde hamallik yapip, gece Milli Mucadele icin Anadolu'ya silah kacirirken vereme yakalaniyor. Ali Sait Pasa'nin butun israrina ragmen bir sanatoryuma yatmayi kabul etmeyen Zenci Musa, bavulunu alip Uskudar'daki Ozbekler Tekkesi'ne gidiyor. Zenci Musa veremden kurtulamayarak kisa sure sonra burada vefat ettiginde, bavulundan bir Osmanli haritasi, Esref Bey'in resmi ve kefen bezi cikiyor.

Ey Zenci Musa, gittigin yerlerde seninle yan yana yurumek vardi, vurustugunda omuz omuza, konustugunda gonul gonule olmak vardi. Senin gibi "tek basina bir millet" olan ecdadimizi fatihalarla yad ediyoruz. Ruhlariniz sad olsun.

----------


## anau

?hanet ve sadakat aras?nda'ki fark!!!
"Son donem tarihimizde pek cok efsanevi sahsiyet vardir: Onlarin Osmanli'yi ayakta tutabilmek icin katlanmadiklari fedakarlik, goze almadiklari tehlike yoktur. Hepsinin "Biz olsek de ummet-i Muhammed (sallallahu aleyhi ve sellem) yasasin" idi. Cogu hayatlari boyunca belki bir gun bile kendi keyifleri icin enerji tuketmedi. Hep ali davalar icin kosturdular: Zenci Musa ve arkadaslari gibi. Onlar feragat ve fedakarliklariyla bu milletin vicdani oldular.

Zenci Musa, tum gonullerde bas kosede agirlanmaya layik bir kahramandir. Aslen Sudanli olan Zenci Musa, Girit'te dunyaya gelmis. Kahire'de yasayan ve tam bir Osmanli hayrani olan dedesi, Zenci Musa'yi, Islam'i iyi ogrenmesi ve Osmanli'yi yakindan tanimasi icin yanina aliyor ve buyuk ihtimam gosteriyor. Turk mahallesinde buyuyen Zenci Musa Turkceyi cok iyi ogreniyor. Trablusgarp'ta Turk subaylar ve Seyh Sunusi'nin onderliginde Italyanlara karsi verilen mucadeleye katilan Zenci Musa, buradan sonra artik Osmanli Devleti icin nerede tehlike bas gosterdiyse butun heybetiyle orada biten kahraman bir asker olmustur.

AYDINLAR VE KAHRAMANLAR...

Zenci Musa, Trablusgarp'tan Balkan Savasi'na, Canakkale'den Kudus'e, Yemen'den Istiklal Harbi'ne kadar yangin neredeyse oraya kosmus, bu millet icin canla basla mucadele etmis bir yigitler serdaridir. Buyuk isler ancak buyuk himmet sahibi insanlarin gayretiyle basarilabilir. Sergiledikleri fedakarliklarla tarihimizin yapicisi olmus insanlara haklarini teslim etmek, onlara dusunce dunyamizda layik olduklari yeri vermek hepimizin gorevidir. Biz nefsimize hos gelecek bir neticesi yoksa iki adimlik yere gitmeye usenirken, nerede tehlike varsa oraya kosan her ani olumle burun buruna yasamaktan cekinmeyen insanlari tanimamak buyuk bir eksIkliktir. Turkiye'nin aydinlari artik genel konular uzerinde, yuzlerce defa tekrarlanmis, yazilip cizilmis genel yorumlar uretmek yerine, her biri toplumumuzun ayri bir meselesi olan ozel konulardan geneli ilgilendiren yorumlar cikarmali ve bu uretimlerle dusunce dunyamizi zenginlestirmelidirler.

Bugun bu topraklarin ustunde nefes alabiliyorsak bunu fedakar ecdadimiza borcluyuz. Bu topraklardaki gelecegimiz, "borclu" oldugumuz insanlar hakkindaki bilgilenme seviyemize baglidir. Onlar "Ocagimiz sonmesin!" diye kendilerini ateslere atmislardir. Bize dusen, bu korun atesini ruhumuzda, gonlumuzde tasimak ve muhafaza etmektir. Ocagimizin sonmemesi gonul atesinin devamliligina baglidir.

CEPHEDEN CEPHEYE KOSAN ADAM

Zenci Musa, Birinci Dunya Savasi'nda cepheden cepheye kosarken komutani Esref Bey'den (Sencer Kuscubasi) yeni gorevlerinin Yemen'deki Yedinci Ordu'ya altin goturmek oldugunu ogrendi. 43 kisi degisIk kiliklarla yolculuk yaparak Medine'ye vardilar. 300 bin altini Yedinci Ordu Komutani Ahmet Tevfik Pasa'ya teslim etmeleri gerekiyordu. 43 kisi iki gruba ayrilarak yola cikti. Fakat 1200 yil once Peygamber Efendimiz (sallallahu aleyhi ve sellem)'in de harp ettigi Cembele mevkiinde 25 bin kisilik bir Bedevi-Ingiliz kuvveti tarafindan kistirildilar. Esref Bey'in basinda bulundugu grup ellerinden gelen her seyi yaparak 1 gun 1 gecelik bir savas verdi. Sonunda Esref Bey esir alinip Lawrence'in karsisina cikarildi; fakat Zenci Musa bu hengamede grubuyla birlikte altinlari kacirmayi basardi. 12 Ocak 1917'de gerceklesen bu savas London Times gazetesinde sekiz sutun uzerine mansetten verilmisti.

INGILIZLERDEN KACIRILAN ALTINLAR

300 bin altini Yemen'de Tevfik Pasa'ya teslim etmeyi basaran Zenci Musa, Birinci Dunya Savasi bittikten sonra Anadolu'da gerceklestirilecek Milli Mucadele'ye destek vermekamaciyla Istanbul'a gelir. Beyazit Camisi'nde bir ikindi namazi cikisinda kendisini goren Ali Sait Pasa onun zor durumda oldugunu anlar ve ona soyle der "Musa, emeklilik icin bir dilekce ver. Ben de tasdik edeyim, sana emekli maasi baglasinlar."

GENERAL'IN TEKLIFINE DE RED!

Fakat Zenci Musa ona su ibret dolu cevabi verir: "Pasam, ben bu fakir milletten emekli maasi alamam." Bu cevaptan sonra Ali Sait Pasa, Zenci Musa'dan habersiz Istanbul hamallar kahyasi Ferit Bey'e giderek kendisini birkac gun sonra Zenci Musa ile birlikte ziyaret edecegini soyler. Ferit Bey'den istedigi, bu ziyaret esnasinda Zenci Musa'ya bir is teklifinde bulunmasidir.

Bir araya geldiklerinde Ferit Bey, Zenci Musa'ya Karakoy gumrugunde kahyalik yapmasi icin teklifte bulunur. Bu teklif karsisinda Zenci Musa, yine mukemmel seciyesinin yansidigi bir cevap verir: "Ben kahyalik yapmam, onu yasli bir Musluman'a verin. Orada hamallik varsa yaparim." Ve Zenci Musa, o buyuk kahraman artik gumrukte hamallik yapmaya baslar.

"BU IS DAHA BITMEDI..."

Isgal kuvvetleri komutani General Harrington, Istanbul'da Galata gumrugunu gezdigi sirada, kendisine "Iste 300 bin altini Yemen'e kaciran Zenci Musa bu!" denildiginde hemen onun yanina gider ve soyle der: "Eger bizimle calisirsan seni altina bogarim." Zenci Musa'nin bu sozlere karsi verdigi cevap, bir kisinin degil; haysiyetin, asliyetin, sahsiyetin ve bin yildir Islam medeniyetine bayraktarlik yapmis bir milletin cevabi idi: "Her teklif herkese yapilmaz. Bu sozleriniz beni ancak rencide eder. Benim bir devletim var: Devlet-i Osmani; bir bayragim var, ay-yildizli bayrak; bir kumandanim var, Esref Bey. Bu is daha bitmedi, sizinle mucadelemiz devam edecek..." Sunu rahatlikla soyleyebiliriz ki "anlamak" fiili mana yukunu, ancak 2,5 milyon sehitle bitirilmis Birinci Dunya Savasi'nin sona erdigi gunlerde, isgal edilmis bir Istanbul'da, "Bu is daha bitmedi" diye dusunebilen ve bunu isgalcilerin en yuksek rutbelisinin yuzune ifade edebilen bir adami anlayabilirsek devam ettirecektir. Iste o Zenci Musa, gunduz Galata gumrugunde hamallik yapip, gece Milli Mucadele icin Anadolu'ya silah kacirirken vereme yakalaniyor. Ali Sait Pasa'nin butun israrina ragmen bir sanatoryuma yatmayi kabul etmeyen Zenci Musa, bavulunu alip Uskudar'daki Ozbekler Tekkesi'ne gidiyor. Zenci Musa veremden kurtulamayarak kisa sure sonra burada vefat ettiginde, bavulundan bir Osmanli haritasi, Esref Bey'in resmi ve kefen bezi cikiyor.

Ey Zenci Musa, gittigin yerlerde seninle yan yana yurumek vardi, vurustugunda omuz omuza, konustugunda gonul gonule olmak vardi. Senin gibi "tek basina bir millet" olan ecdadimizi fatihalarla yad ediyoruz. Ruhlariniz sad olsun.

----------


## anau

http://www.dailymotion.com/ciafgulen#video=xfeouk

----------

